# Trane XR95 - how to adjust fan speed?



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Another common place with a schematic is on the back of the blower fan door. Most require that you open a box (2 screws?) with a wiring harness for the fan. 3 of the wires will likely terminate with just a twist on cap. But the 'real' one will be the one connected with a twist on cap to the fan motor. 

If the schematic is on the door, note the color coding of wires and then swap, in your case, to a lower speed. Most high is usually for A/C.


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

If you lower the blower speed make sure you check the temperature rise across the heat exchanger or you may damage it. There should be a specification decal on the inside of the furnace adjacent to the gas valve. This will tell you the maximum temperature rise for your unit.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Before lowering your fan speed. Check the temp rise across the heat exchanger. if its high already. then lowering the blower speed may increase it above a safe level for the heat exchanger. And cause you lots of no heat problems. Or burn out your heat exchanger.


----------

